# itunes cannot connect to store



## paulyboy (Aug 6, 2013)

I have downloaded iTunes, opened it and now it cannot connect to the iTunes store. I have tried to turn off both of my firewalls, I have a clear internet connection and can't seem to find anyone with the same problem online.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Do you get an error when connecting to the iTunes store?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Start Here: Can't connect to the iTunes Store
Then try this: iTunes: Advanced iTunes Store troubleshooting


----------



## zinzuzinzu (Dec 13, 2011)

you tell me more is not ? , i don't understand troubleshooting


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Click on the links in post* #3*, read them, try those solutions, if that didn't work, post back with your results, after trying the suggestions in post *#3.* Gives us the exact steps you took.


----------

